# Help with white cloudy water



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Cloudy Water, again!*

Okay, so 2 days ago I did complete water change, cleaned everything, water was crystal clear, I'm not overfeeding fish, I know cloudiness is common in cleaned tank but today I get up early and find return of white cloudy water starting again! The filter and air stone are working, I didn't do anything different, could it be from 2 remaining dirty goldfish or are new crabs not eating all their food? I'm going to buy a bottle of clearwater solution, I don't know what else to do. I did de-chlorinate new water, too! I always remove clear slime from tank walls, I don't get the cloudiness, are crabs really as dirty as I read they are?


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm still up thismorning looking at my nice cloudy white tank and I know better than to call a rescue squad or lifeflight LOL but this cloudiness is really bugging me, think I'll do a partial water change then shower then go buy a bottle of clearwater. There's no algae and it has an algae odor I just noticed minutes ago. I wrote previously about this and will check later for responses, better take that shower and go to the pet store!


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: Cloudy Water, again!*

A common cause of cloudy water is overfeeding. Make sure your crabs are eating all their food. Do you have some bottom feeders like Corys or Otos to clean up??


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

*Re: Cloudy Water, again!*

Anaerobic bacteria bloom from disturbing the substrate can cause cloudiness when combined with excess food disturbed from the gravel.
Should clear up with an airstone + filter running given a day or two.
You could add some Poly pad to your filter - this helps a lot.
cb


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

If it's white or light brown you need to feed much much less. Beyond that a water change is fine for now. If it's green you need, less sunlight, your filter isn't established, or you have something rotting in your tank.


----------



## crazycrab28 (Sep 7, 2012)

jccaclimber2 said:


> If it's white or light brown you need to feed much much less. Beyond that a water change is fine for now. If it's green you need, less sunlight, your filter isn't established, or you have something rotting in your tank.


Well, I did not think I was over feeding and have been giving less food, water was never brown, just cloudy white. Its never been green, its not close to a window. No, nothing is rotting in tank I've been checking for that. The tank looks clear right now and fish are all fine, hope cloudiness does not return for a long time.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

White is a bacterial bloom. In that case light won't change anything so don't mess with blackouts. It is almost certainly a water feeding thing. Remember that fish in the wild don't get a full meal handed to them on a platter daily. As long as your fish look healthy, you aren't under feeding. If they do start to get thin at the same time check for parasites, then try food.


----------

